# Issues buying mallets in Canada?



## teleute

I'm hoping someone might be able to offer a bit of advice. I'm trying to re-buy my selection of bell and timpani mallets (bag got lost in a cross-continent move...*SIGH*). However, I'm having a hell of a time finding decent selection and prices, and frankly getting a bit tired of being treated like a second-class citizen. Here in Calgary, which is a city of one million, I have called around to every music store I've ever heard of or can find, and found two that even carry mallets. In fact, I had a couple of them scornfully tell me "We don't carry that 'school band' kind of stuff". The two that do carry them - one has a ridiculously tiny selection in store (more online, but the shipping is obnoxiously high), and the other one has completely exorbitant pricing. For example, $50 for a pair of Vic Firth T1 Generals. !! I can't find any other place that even retails online in Canada (found one with a couple pairs of timp mallets, but no bells), and every US site I've gone to won't ship the mallets to Canada - they'll ship other things, but they say the mallets are restricted. *rolls eyes* Help? Thank you!


----------



## Danielghofrani

I hear you my friend. mallets can be really pricy. 
what kind of mallets are you using? 
if you use plastic or brass mallets on bells they have to last you a long time. 
I find yarn mallets the most annoying, they tear apart and you have to get new ones all the time. 

I am from Whitby Ontario and there is not much selection here either.


----------

